# Rund ums Wiedtal



## thomas-k (6. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor zwei Jahren das Radfahren wieder entdeckt. Begonnen habe ich mit einem schwerem alten billig MTB. Ganz langsam immer nur im Wiedtal um mich erst mal ans kontinurirliche Treten zu gewöhnen. Am Ende der Saison 2004 war das Rad hin. Im letztem Jahr habe ich mir zum ersten mal ein Mountainbike gekauft und mich so gesteigert, daß ich endlich keine Angst mehr vor den Bergen habe. Mittlerweile habe ich schon so ziemlich alles in meiner näheren Umgebung abgegrast. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach neuen spannenden Touren und Herausforderungen. Ich bin allerdings kein Freund von Knüppel- und groben Schotterwegen.
Meine Lieblingsstrecken sind rauf zum Rhein-Höhenweg (Limesweg) und von dort entweder über Leutesdorf (Weinberg), Linzerhöhe ins Wiedtal oder über Segendorf das Wiedtal herauf.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand die Gegend und verrät mir seine Lieblingsstrecke. Gibt es eigentlich gute Routenplaner fürs Rad? Die müßten ja deutlich detaillierter sein als fürs Auto. Da zur Zeit die meisten Waldwege noch viel zu weich sind, fahre ich jetzt meistens asphaltierte Wege. Ich nutze die Zeit um die kürzeste Strecke ins Siegtal zu finden unter der Vermeidung von sehr Verkehrsreichen Straßen. Kein leichtes Unterfangen. Bis jetzt habe ich es noch nicht geschafft.

Schöne Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## nebenbouler (6. April 2006)

Hallo Thomas,
ich hätte da nen Kumpel, der fast jeden Tag von Neuwied aus ins Wiedtal fährt und sich da mittlerweile ziemlich gut auskennt.
Ich werde ihn mal auf diesen Thread aufmerksam machen.
Teile doch mal ein bisschen von dir mit, z.B. wo du normalerweise startest?

Gruß
Nebenbouler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas-k (7. April 2006)

Hallo Nebenbouler,

ich wohne ja selber mitten im Wiedtal, starte meine Touren in Roßbach. Den Rheinhöhenweg (Limesweg) zw. Linz und Neuwied habe ich so ziemlich abgeklopft. Ich teste regelrecht alle (fast alle) Wege nach Tauglichkeit, da ich aber keine Knüppelwege oder grobe Wege mag, fallen viele durch.

Ich habe mal in einer Karte meine Lieblingsstrecken eingezeichnet.





*Zum vergrößern auf das Bild klicken!*


----------



## nebenbouler (8. April 2006)

Hallo Thomas,
in einem anderen Thread hab ich gelesen, dass du immer ohne Helm fährst,
dazu wollte ich dir nur sagen, dass ich auch auf dem Limesweg bei Rockenfeld (schön breiter Waldweg, sogenannte Waldautobahn) schon mal für jemanden den Krankenwagen gerufen habe, der OHNE unterwegs war und wegen der tiefstehenden Sonne ein Schlagloch übersehen hat. Der sah gar nicht gut aus.
Man gewöhnt sich übrigens sehr schnell daran und wenn man lange Aufstiege langsam fährt, kann man das Ding ja immer noch an den Lenker hängen.
Wäre wirklich eine Überlegung wert.
Gruß
Nebenbouler


----------

